# Best Pans for Deep Dish Pizza



## ihsus (Jan 7, 2006)

Can someone tell me which pans are best for making deep dish pizza please./img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

We use heavy old fashioned  black steel cake pans


----------



## ihsus (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

